# Temperaturproblem: Laptop geht ständig aus [solved][->Staub]

## danvari

Hallo!

Ich habe schon seit langem ein Problem mit der Temperatur meines Laptops Lenovo 3000 N200. Wenn man googelt findet man auch andere mit diesem Problem. Das Problem tritt bei Ubuntu, Arch und auch Gentoo auf, ist also kein Gentoo-spezifisches Problem. Die Temperatur der beiden CPU's (Core2Duo) liegt bei einer Frequenz von 1000MHz so bei ~55°C im Normalbetrieb, d.h. Firefox, Musik, mplayer....

Sobald ich aber kompiliere, geht die CPU-Frequenz auf 1500GHz (ist so eingestellt und auch Standard) geht die Temperatur auf über 70° rauf. Je nach Auslastung geht er dann auch öfters auf 80° und geht dann aus. Das ist ziemlich nervig.

Ich kann mir leider nicht erklären, warum er überhaupt so hoch geht. Ich meine, man hört deutlich den Lüfter, doch i-wie schafft er es doch nicht. Und ein Gentoo ohne Kompilieren geht ja auch nicht  :Wink: .

Vll. könnt ihr mir bei dem Problem helfen  :Smile: .

edit:

Ist es eig. normal bzw. schlimm, wenn man in /proc/acpi/fan nichts vorfindet? Habe das ACPI-Modul geladen, aber der Ordner ist leer.Last edited by danvari on Thu Oct 22, 2009 7:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

 *danvari wrote:*   

> Ist es eig. normal bzw. schlimm, wenn man in /proc/acpi/fan nichts vorfindet? Habe das ACPI-Modul geladen, aber der Ordner ist leer.

 Nein, sollange ein 

```
cat /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
```

entsprechendes liefert, hier mal meine kernel configs : 

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ zgrep -e ACPI -e THINK -e GOV /proc/config.gz  | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

```

----------

## malisha

Hey,

hatte mit meinem Laptop dasselbe Problem wie du, normal runtergetaktet auf 800Mhz war er bei 55 bis 60 Grad, bei normaler Frequenz (1800Mhz) war er nach 5 Minuten Kompilieren konstant bei 91 Grad, selbst wenn der Laptop (mit den Lueftern, die logischerweise teilweise auf der Unterseite des Laptops angebracht waren   :Rolling Eyes: ) nicht auf dem Boden stand. Er ist teilweise auch wie bei dir wegen zu grosser Hitze ausgegangen. 

Hast du schonmal den Luefter gereinigt?

Bei mir lags am Staub im Luefter, hab das Ding aufgemacht und von einer knapp 5cm dicken Staubschicht befreit.

Jetzt geht er auch bei Vollast nicht ueber 70 Grad hinaus  :Smile: 

Lg, malisha

----------

## danvari

seeeehr schön. ich hab das problem nun seit ca. 1 jahr und es wurde immer schlimmer. hatte schon mal vor, den lüfter zu reinigen (-> faulheit) und habe es eben gemacht....da kam einiges an staub raus! nun beträgt meine temperatur im normalzustand ca. 40° und bei volllast geht er nicht über 65°. konnte eben zum ersten mal seit langem qt kompilieren  :Very Happy: .

vielen dank!

----------

## Erdie

Ja, ich hatte auch mal so ein Problem, die Graka ging bis über 110 °C   :Shocked: 

Erstaunlich, was die Teile so aushalten.

Und siehe da, einmal den Staubsauber and die Ansaugschlitze gehalten und schon ging es wieder. Ich wollte Teil nicht aufmachen wegen der Garantiesiegel. Auf der untersten Saugstufe habe ich es dann ausgesaugt.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## toralf

Wieder was dazu gelernt, Wenn ich beim nächsten Mal lese "Ich habe schon seit langem ein Problem ", spare ich mir das techn. Gefasele ...  :Smile: 

----------

## furanku

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Und siehe da, einmal den Staubsauber and die Ansaugschlitze gehalten und schon ging es wieder. Ich wollte Teil nicht aufmachen wegen der Garantiesiegel. Auf der untersten Saugstufe habe ich es dann ausgesaugt.

 

Wobei man bei dieser Lösung dazu sagen muß, daß man sich bitte über das Risiko etwas kaputt zu machen im klaren sein sollte: Wenn man einen Lüfter nicht durch den Motor, sondern durch einen Luftstrom bewegt, funktioniert der Motor eben auch andersherum: nämlich als Generator. Und wenn man dann ordentlich "Gas gibt", kann man leicht eine Überspannung erzeugen, die dann ihrerseits wieder etwas kaputt machen kann. Meist geht es gut, aber man sollte sich schon bewußt sein, was man da tut.

----------

## haegar87

Kleiner Tipp dazu... 

Den Lüfter (sofern erreichbar) einfach blockieren... (gebogene Büroklammer oder ähnliches)

Verhindert effektiv das der Luftstrom das Ding dreht... und dadurch auch eine eventuelle Überspannung  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Und siehe da, einmal den Staubsauber and die Ansaugschlitze gehalten und schon ging es wieder. Ich wollte Teil nicht aufmachen wegen der Garantiesiegel. Auf der untersten Saugstufe habe ich es dann ausgesaugt. 
> 
> Wobei man bei dieser Lösung dazu sagen muß, daß man sich bitte über das Risiko etwas kaputt zu machen im klaren sein sollte: Wenn man einen Lüfter nicht durch den Motor, sondern durch einen Luftstrom bewegt, funktioniert der Motor eben auch andersherum: nämlich als Generator. Und wenn man dann ordentlich "Gas gibt", kann man leicht eine Überspannung erzeugen, die dann ihrerseits wieder etwas kaputt machen kann. Meist geht es gut, aber man sollte sich schon bewußt sein, was man da tut.

 

Vom zerrstören der Kugellager mal ganz abgesehen. Durch den Sog des Staubsaugers wird der Lüfter auf einer Seite nach oben gezogen. Das kann zur schädigung des Lagers führen was wiederum relativ schnell durch ein lautes rattern/röhren zu erkennen ist.

Meine Devise beim reinigen eines Lüfters:

Für die erste Grobreinigung mit einer Büroklammer/Schraubenzieher (je nach Lüftergrösse) das drehen des Lüfters verhindern.

Mit Druckluft relativ sanft (nicht zu nahe!) die Ware wegpusten und den Staubsauger als Saugvorrichtung für den wegwirbelnden Staub verwenden (Darum heisst das Ding ja Staubsauger   :Very Happy:  ).

Mit feuchten Wattestäbchen die Lamellen einzeln reinigen ohne zuviel Druck auszuüben.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

